# Hi from Melbourne, Australia



## evaclear (May 16, 2005)

Hi Guys,

just discovered this forum thanks to Frederick, so here i am.

Looks great. Good sections, great topics and some familiar faces. :shock: 

I work as a producer/writer in Australia (and mix engineer a lot of the time!!). I've come from a gospel (contemporary Christian) Music Director background, so some of my production is done within that context, and other stuff is more mainstream industry.

I also work a bit as a session musician, but in Australia, _full time _session guys are somewhat of an enigma!! :lol: 

Have a peek or listen to my work on my website if you're intrigued enough!!

EDIT: whoops, first post and i'm already editing!! Forgot website URL


http://www.evaclear.com



Cheers!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 16, 2005)

Ey Evaclear,

Welcome to V.I.! How are ya? Nice site btw. I listened to your music and it sounds very good. I really like your Film Soundtrack cues, especially 2. I like your smooth jazz as well. Very nice work!

Again, welcome to the club.

Cheers,


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 16, 2005)

Welcome to VI Evaclear! Nice music - see you around the forums man.


----------



## TheoKrueger (May 16, 2005)

Evaclear, welcome to VI mate !


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 16, 2005)

Hi Brad!

Welcome at V.I.

The fusion track and film soundtrack 2 sound great! mix-wise the sax sounds a bit thin though.


----------



## Jackull (May 18, 2005)

evaclear said:


> Frederick Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to VI Evaclear! Nice music - see you around the forums man.
> ...



YES, thanks to Frederick....

Let's keep it lively and fun...



JACKUll


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 18, 2005)

Thanks guys but its just php code without all of you!


----------



## evaclear (May 19, 2005)

warm fuzzys all around :lol: :D :lol:


----------



## José Herring (May 19, 2005)

Hey Eveclear,

Great Sax playing and good cues.

welcome to VI. What kind of mic would be ideal for Sax. I'm a clarinet and sax player myself but I don't record much with them. I usually do live stuff. But, I think I'd like to get into recording now.

cheers,

Jose


----------



## evaclear (May 19, 2005)

Hi Jose, thanks for your comments.

From your posts that i've read at NS (and really enjoyed man) I notice you're doing/have done a ton of orchestral stuff. What other playing/styles do you do? What set up do you have? 

My set up- Selmer series II Alto sax with Beechler metal 7 mouthpiece and vandoren 3 Java reeds (Selmer C* plastic m/piece for repetoire work). Use to have a pair of Buffet R-13 clarinets with a Vandoren b45 mouthpiece when i was going through college, but sold them to buy soprano sax and other gear :cry: I had too unfortunately.

I guess it comes down to budget, but from the mics i've discovered/recorded with i've observed the following:

For low end $ the AKG C3000 is actually quite nice for bright w/wind. Beats the comparitive dollar valued products from Shure, Rode, Studio Projects that i've played with.

For mid-low range $, the Rode K2 is a fierce contending valve mic & everyone is raving about this mic for multipurpose studio use. This may be my next mic purchase! A friend of mine who owns a stunning studio that i've been working in this week http://www.baker-street.com.au owns a fist of Neumann mics, but still loves, and often uses his K2! 

For the gourmet dollars, Neumann U series are sublime. Particularly because they're warm and not excitable by the gallons of 2-5kz that a sax with a commercial (metal) mouthpiece spits out. A great compliment to a bright instrument.

I'm sure there could be other great mics around that I haven't discovered too. Anyone else know of any?

Cheers,

[/url]


----------



## José Herring (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Man,

Yeah, I did the exact opposite of you. I played Sax in highschool and college then sold the sax to buy and A-Clarinet buffet R13 model to compliment my R13 bflat.

I use a specially made mouth piece that was modeled by Vandoren after my teacher who still plays principle clarinet in the New York Phil. Before that I use a good mouth piece but it again was specially made and now I forget the name of it.

I'm thinking about getting into sax again for my film and tv scoring( can never play too many instruments for that kind of work these days) and for maybe some record work. Dunno about records though. I'd love to get a Selmer Mark VII alto with a selmer C* mouth piece. Is this a good setup these days? Or are the Mark VIIs considered yesterdays news.

Also, love the Yamaha saxes. Any pro's playing that these days? Do fill me in. It's been shamefully 20 years since I've touched a sax except for the 2 lessons I taught when I graduated.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## José Herring (May 19, 2005)

evaclear said:


> Hi Jose, thanks for your comments.
> 
> From your posts that i've read at NS (and really enjoyed man) I notice you're doing/have done a ton of orchestral stuff. What other playing/styles do you do? What set up do you have?



Forgot to answer this. Sorry.

I've played Jazz and still play from time to time. I do a lot of orchestral because that style as well as chamber music-- the legit stuff as they say-- fascinates me to no end. Don't know why but it does.

But, I look for good music and I don't care what style it is. I love Miles Davis, Steely Dan, or the Eagles as much as I love Wagner or Mahler or Debussy. I think that the separation between the genres of music is unnatural. And, I think this seperation actually has severly harmed music. So, I've also worked at bringing the seperate factions of music together. I've done rock concerts with rock bands and orchestra and the so called "hybrid" scores combining orchestra, electronic and pop or rock or jazz or hip hop is where I'm headed these days as far as film is concerned. Though I still get most of my calls for straight orchestral stuff.

Actually if anybody knows of any really good ambient electronica or hard edge electronica I'd love to know about it. These styles sit pretty well with contemporary orchestral writing.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## evaclear (May 20, 2005)

> Yeah, I did the exact opposite of you. I played Sax in highschool and college then sold the sax to buy and A-Clarinet buffet R13 model to compliment my R13 bflat.



Freaky.



> I'm thinking about getting into sax again for my film and tv scoring( can never play too many instruments for that kind of work these days) and for maybe some record work. Dunno about records though. I'd love to get a Selmer Mark VII alto with a selmer C* mouth piece. Is this a good setup these days? Or are the Mark VIIs considered yesterdays news.
> 
> Also, love the Yamaha saxes. Any pro's playing that these days? Do fill me in. It's been shamefully 20 years since I've touched a sax except for the 2 lessons I taught when I graduated.



My guess is that either a Series 3 (selmer) or a Yamaha Custom would service your needs best (lots of pros on the Yamaha Custom!). The mark VIIs were not as hugely successul as the 6's, mostly due to inconsistencies within the horns (and serial numbers/vintage). The series 3 is a serious horn for a player who needs flexibility, resonance and A1 intonation. My favourite sax however, is the Yamaha Custom (one day... when i stop buying studio gear!) They are SO easy to play, easy low reg, bright bell tones to get a commercial (smooth Jazz) tone etc, etc... and they're silver. Sexy.

I'm actually in discussions with another maker about an endorsement as we speak, so i better stop singing rival praises!!


----------

